# Metallica Seek and Destroy



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6mdBw3SG5io]http://youtu.be/6mdBw3SG5io[/video]


----------



## gioua (Jul 10, 2012)

what a song....... if you cant get motivated with this, check your pulse!!!!!!!!!!

METALLICA was once about the music!


----------



## Whybotherwithyou2 (Jul 10, 2012)

gioua said:


> what a song....... if you cant get motivated with this, check your pulse!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> METALLICA was once about the music!


Right up till the black album. From then on, they entered mainstream.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

when mo used to come out to metallica used to give me the chills


----------



## elduece (Jul 11, 2012)

Whybotherwithyou2 said:


> Right up till the black album. From then on, they entered mainstream.


The Black album is fucking garbage. And Justice was their compositional peak.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will second that one Elduece^


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;rTu-1-j037U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTu-1-j037U[/video]

my Favorite off the justice album


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea i will back u up to breh


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea everyone can relate to a song


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2012)

i saw ozzy years ago, and mettalica opened up for them.. the master of puppets tour.. cliff burton was still alive.. they so smoked ozzy, such an incredible show..

i agree, anything past the black album blows ass.. the black album is ok at best.. i lost respect for metallica when they sued napster..f uck metallica now is what i'm saying..


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

that is sick how was that concert


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2012)

they were awesome.. played pretty much all of the master of puppets album, and i think they closed with seak and destroy, or am i evil, yes i fucking am.. it's been years, i kinda forget, lol..


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

thats the best album of all that is cray


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2012)

yah, i like master of puppets, still pretty metal sounding, then and justice for all is great too, even if they started to lose some of that super heavy metal sounds that made them great at that point imo.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

one of the best bands to come together


----------



## elduece (Jul 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i like master of puppets, still pretty metal sounding, then and justice for all is great too, even if they started to lose some of that super heavy metal sounds that made them great at that point imo.


It was James. He was plugged into modded Mesa MkII head(with the power stage disabled) that is plugged that Marshall 100 watt power amp/412 cab


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to agree. Justice was their best, and Black was their worst. There's never been as big of a drop off in song quality from one album to the next, in all of rock history, IMO.

I saw them in '89...they put out the Black album...and I've hated them since.

*SELLOUTS!!*


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 16, 2012)

yea everything now r sellouts we need to go back to the old days


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 17, 2012)

Been listening to Metallica my whole life. I enjoy every album except St. Anger due to Lars playing on trash can. Ride the Lightning or ...And Justice for All being my favorites. Kill 'em All very close behind, it's classic.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jul 17, 2012)

fucking metallica

[video=youtube;IZ7Aif5aXlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ7Aif5aXlQ[/video]


----------



## Whybotherwithyou2 (Jul 17, 2012)

elduece said:


> The Black album is fucking garbage. And Justice was their compositional peak.


Lol. Troll much. It's exactly what I said. Up to black good, from black on not.

Thing I hated the most was they became known based mainly by loyal fans, bootlegging to their friends. Without bootleg copies they wouldn't have made it so big. Then they go all crazy and try to sue everyone. After the sue happy fiasco, I would download their album and make copies, each album from st anger on (full 100 disc sleeve for each album) and give them to people, just to keep them from making cash off 100 less buyers.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

the black album wa sufcking amazing


----------

